# How to hide a mini pump. I'm soo smart



## chad68 (Aug 1, 2011)

I had never heard of anybody doing this before. And I have to admit I'm feel like I stayed at A Holiday Inn.

Even though I'm a Clyde, I still desire my newly aquired Cannondale Synapse to be clean and uncluttered looking (sexy). I have a Lezyne Mini pump (see pic). This pump is freakin awesome by the way, as long as you're not in a hurry. I'm going to buy the're top of the line floor pump when I get my REI money in Spring.

Ok my point. The pump IMO is a work of art and it's almost a shame I made it 100% dissapear.

I'm going to try to explain this without using diagrams and lots of pics and stuff. You can probably figure out what I'm saying by looking at the pic as reference.

Long story short. The mini pump is stored inside my seat post!!!!

The handle end is a little larger diameter than the piston part. The handle end fits inside the seat tube, with room to spare. The smaller piston end fits inside the seatpost with room to spare.

What I did was popped off the two rubber gromets that cover up the threaded openings. Since it's now in a 100% clean area, no need for them plus they are in the way. Next I wraped the whole pump piston part and handle part (like how you'd wrap bar tap) with electrical tape. This keeps it from getting scratched and if your in one of those deals where your near the end of your ride and have to keep topping off with air, you can just carry it in your teeth LOL.



egh this is going to take to long to explain. I will take pics later. 

Nothing rattles and no noises. It's a wedge'press fit, once you wrap more tape to build up the diameter at the piston athe very end of the pistin tube. 

I'm too tired to explain now. I fell in love with my bike all over again.


----------



## Kret21 (Aug 20, 2011)

Make sure to have a mini-tool with you because if you don't then so much for having a pump that's trapped inside of your bike when you need it.


----------



## chad68 (Aug 1, 2011)

Kret21 said:


> Make sure to have a mini-tool with you because if you don't then so much for having a pump that's trapped inside of your bike when you need it.


The alan wrench for the seat clamp is the size same for the neck, bars and aero bars adjustments. I'm keeping it in a aero bag I'm in the proceess of getting but I may just go with a quick release seat clamp anyway.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

It's always nice to keep the bike clean and sleek looking...
I agree on the Lezyne pumps, btw- great stuff!! 
I have the next size down and just stuff it in a jersey pocket. (Not exactly "hidden", but doesn't clutter up the lines of my bike either...)


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

I take it you live a place where there's little junk on the road to cause a flat.


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

Good one. I also dislike frame pumps and anything that messes up the clean look of a bike (except water bottles - gotta have those). I am considering purchasing a Synapse and one of my favorite things about it is the internal routing of the rear brake cable - it just looks much sleeker and you don't usually see it on bike in that price range. I also like that SRAM routed the brake/shift cables under the handlebar tape even in their least expensive Apex group. I admit I have a fetish for concealed cables. I'm just weird that way.


----------



## Kret21 (Aug 20, 2011)

Or just use CO2 cartridges? 3 for $10 where I live.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I have that pump on all my bikes and agree that they are great pumps. However, when I have a flat, the last thing I want to do is to have to remove my seat post to get to my pump.


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

How do you remove the pump from the seattube when that tape turns into gluey mess in the hot sun and it becomes stuck?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Kret21 said:


> Or just use CO2 cartridges? 3 for $10 where I live.


You can buy unthreaded 12g carts from WalMart for 25carts for the same price.


----------



## Kret21 (Aug 20, 2011)

Marc said:


> You can buy unthreaded 12g carts from WalMart for 25carts for the same price.


Good to know:thumbsup:


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

LC said:


> How do you remove the pump from the seattube when that tape turns into gluey mess in the hot sun and it becomes stuck?


 I was thinking the same thing! You think a little tire dirt makes your hands dirty, wait until you get some degraded electrical tape residue all over you! That's if you can coax it out of the seat tube!

It's a clever idea but I predict a frustrating flat repair in Chads future!


----------



## macscac (Jun 29, 2011)

ill stick w/ my co2


----------



## buster71 (Jul 31, 2011)

Am I the only one who was a little afraid of where this pump was going to disappear to, especially when pics were promised?


----------



## vipergts (Aug 18, 2011)

buster71 said:


> Am I the only one who was a little afraid of where this pump was going to disappear to, especially when pics were promised?


NO! lol! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

I agree that the electrical tape is a bad idea and will wreck the clean polish of the pump. I also would hate to remove my seat post. I would spend 30 minutes making sure my seat was perfectly straight.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

After reading the first line I was hoping there would be no reference to "cavity". Thank god.....


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I would just keep it in the center jersey pocket or in a second water bottle for short rides. I don't know about you but, I don't like to mess with any fit type adjustments once I have them dialed in.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Really ???
So, do I have this right? You're stuffing it in your seat tube or seat post. So in order to access your pump on the road, you'll have to remove your saddle/seat post, do the repair, replace you saddle/seat post, and make sure your saddle is adjusted to the correct height and properly aligned (?).

If so, do yourself, and any riding partner(s) you may have, a favor, and store the pump in your jersey pocket.

(If I'm your riding partner, I'm going to hand you my CO2 pump before I wait for you to go through that dance).


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)




----------



## thalo (Jul 17, 2011)

locustfist said:


> SPINAL TAP CUCUMBER SCENE>


That is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## chad68 (Aug 1, 2011)

Some of you guys crack me up. You are making it sound like I have to dissasemble the whole seat assembly to get the pump out and that for some reason it takes some of you guys half and hour to set your saddle height and make sure the saddle is pointed dead straight ahead? Really you guys can't tell by looking at the post marks (or scratch marks) where your saddle height was at, or tell your seat is pointed straight ahead? Ok. Is there some kind of fancy laser device that tells you your seat is pointed straight ahead that your eyeballs can't? 

I may not even bother with a follow up on this thead.

I'm aware that electrical turns into a snotty mess in heat but thanks for pointing that out to others who may want to try this. The tape was used as I had it laying around. I used it to protect the finsh just for fitting purposes and proof of concept.

Friday when I have time, the pump will either be wrapped in one layer of bar tape or not wrapped at all, since it's not neccisary to tape it anyway. I was thinking since it's hidden now, it doesn't have to be all pretty and shinny, that the bar tape would give it a better grip, as well as prevent and light scratches, if I ever decided to put it back on the frame, which I'm not anyway. The electrical tape I used to build up the diameter at each end, so that it becomes self centering inside the seatpost as well as the seat tube, will be replaced with O rings of the correct size. I will address what prevents the pump from falling into no mans land on Friday.

It takes me egh about 15 seconds to remove and remount the pump from the frame mount and about 30 seconds to slide the seatpost out and take the pump out and slide it back in. If I was getting so many flats on a ride that the extra 15 seconds mattered, I would find an different sport LOL.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

You're just making it way more complicated than it needs to be. Keep it simple. Let us know after you've changed a half dozen flats on the road if you're still doing it this way.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

buster71 said:


> Am I the only one who was a little afraid of where this pump was going to disappear to, especially when pics were promised?


Nope. I was a bit worried, too.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

IMO, a dumb idea overall that only solves an aesthetic problem. How bad can putting it in your jersey pcket be? 

and for guys with carbon seatposts, it'll mean having to being a torque wrench all the time HAH!


----------



## JustTooBig (Aug 11, 2005)

Are you related to Rube Goldberg? I hide a mini-pump by dropping it in a jersey pocket. 

quick, easy, simple. 

does not require tools to retrieve or replace pump

does not eat up unnecessary time using previously mentioned tools for pump retrieval.

WHO's the smart one?


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

*Just sayin'.*



chad68 said:


> I had never heard of anybody doing this before. And I have to admit I'm feel like I stayed at A Holiday Inn.


1.) Holiday Inn _Express_.

2.) Someone else stayed there the other night.

3.) Charlie Cunningham stayed there before all y'all.

Glad you fell in love with your bike all over again, though :thumbsup:


----------



## JTrider (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree that this would be tedious with a carbon seat post as you can really mess it up when putting it back on if you torque it too tight. 

I've only been doing this for a little more than a year, but is there any reason why you wouldn't use CO2 over a hand pump? Also, where are you keeping your spare tube, taped under the saddle? You're going to have to keep the other things you need in the jersey or some type of bag anyway, so if I were in your shoes, I'd probably get a saddle bag. It doesn't look so bad and most of them also have attachments for lights on the back now too. If you're worried about looks, they make cool looking bags now too.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Slow Eddie said:


> 3.) Charlie Cunningham stayed there before all y'all.


I have a NOS Odyssey seatpost/pump for 26.8mm.

Keeping a separate pump in your seatpost, especially something as attractive as a Lezyne, has to be about the stupidest thing I've heard of in a while. What's next? Waterproofing the frame and sticking a hose through the toptube so you don't have to have water bottles "cluttering up" the frame aesthetics? (Someone has already tried that, and I can't remember who...)


----------



## Kret21 (Aug 20, 2011)

It's not a terrible idea. It is a bit incovenient but who cares? What's it to you. It's a great way to transport items as well. Think about the posibilites! You can become a drug mule with your bike frame being packed with opium and nobody would be he wiser. I think this has greater potential .


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Recreational riders piss me off.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Good luck to the OP. I'm guessing you don't use white bar tape. :thumbsup:


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Creakyknees said:


> Recreational riders piss me off.


Form-over-Function "riders" piss me off. If you want the damn bike to look good when you're not riding it, that's one thing. But who gives a flying frak about how it looks when it's being ridden?

This whole "looks" thing is why we have tons of kids and other morons out there riding without brakes on their bikes - because the parts and cables clutter up the looks of the bike. Wah. A bike is a mechanical object, not a moulded cheese. It will have bits and bobs hanging off of it.

re: the Lezyne pump - do something worthwhile and get the Lezyne bottle cage. It has a pump holder machined into it. Wooo! One item that does 2 jobs! When you're sitting around the house wanking to your bike, just take the pump off and hide it. Don't tell us where.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

Kret21 said:


> It's not a terrible idea. It is a bit incovenient but who cares? What's it to you. It's a great way to transport items as well. Think about the posibilites! You can become a drug mule with your bike frame being packed with opium and nobody would be he wiser. I think this has greater potential .


I worked with a wrench once who owned a sweet Serrotta 26" HT. Moved from the west coast to the east coast, packed his stash in his seat tube, and shipped the bike from his old shop to his new shop. Drenched his chain in hemp-based lube and left the bottle in the bottom of the box for good measure, "just in case". Got a little dent in the top tube but the box and its contents arrived otherwise unadulterated.


----------



## Jetmugg (Sep 22, 2010)

Everybody knows that you are supposed to keep your WEED hidden in the seatpost, especially if you have one of those new bong/seatpost combos and an MTB style quick release for rapid post removal. The dope will stay dry under almost any riding conditions. When you have 1/4 ounce of pot in the seatpost chamber, there is no room in there to hide the mini pump.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

High Gear said:


> After reading the first line I was hoping there would be no reference to "cavity". Thank god.....


It is probably very wrong, but that's also the joke that went through my head when I read "Hide a mini-pump..."


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

I have no problem with what he is doing and kind of like the idea. From reading his post it is not a big deal to take it out of the post and there is no need to remove anything.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yikes.

Either put it in a jersey pocket or on your ST. These pumps blend right in & look good anyway. 

If you truly hate a clutter bike, carrying CO2. Or CO2 plus a teeny tiny pump.

I'd never want to pull my post just to fix a flat. On some of the training rides I do people will get pissed if someone flats and doesn't have CO2; they'd probably leave someone who has to pull their post.

But, if you're happy with it...


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

PlatyPius said:


> Form-over-Function "riders" piss me off. If you want the damn bike to look good when you're not riding it, that's one thing. But who gives a flying frak about how it looks when it's being ridden?
> 
> This whole "looks" thing is why we have tons of kids and other morons out there riding without brakes on their bikes - because the parts and cables clutter up the looks of the bike. Wah. A bike is a mechanical object, not a moulded cheese. It will have bits and bobs hanging off of it.
> 
> re: the Lezyne pump - do something worthwhile and get the Lezyne bottle cage. It has a pump holder machined into it. Wooo! One item that does 2 jobs! When you're sitting around the house wanking to your bike, just take the pump off and hide it. Don't tell us where.


Although I think the OP's idea is nuts, I also think aesthetics are relevant, at least to some extent and that a balance between form and function can easily be achieved.


----------



## viciouscycle (Aug 22, 2009)

The ugliest thing I hang on my bike is ME, so why worry about a few extra cling ons?


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

This is the greatest thread ever posted on the internet.


----------



## DavidsonDuke (Sep 12, 2006)

Jersey pocket means something hard to fall on. Nothing hard goes in my jersey pocket.


----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

DavidsonDuke said:


> Jersey pocket means something hard to fall on. Nothing hard goes in my jersey pocket.


Are you riding on pillows or something?


----------



## saltydog (Jun 17, 2008)

ride an aluminum frame. would think that thing will rattle me to nuts


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

Excuse me guys while I take out my seat post and can somebody hold it so I don't have to lay it in the dirt, ok now to fish out that pump. 
Some people just like to make life hard.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

Htfu.


----------



## DavidsonDuke (Sep 12, 2006)

No. But I've heard stories of punctured lungs, broken ribs, and other injuries from falling with minitools, pumps, and tire levers in jersey pockets. I know it is racer boy chic to put everything in your pockets to preserve the lines on your bike. I prefer to preserve the lines of my body.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Seems to me you've been reading/hearing too many stories. While I know there are incidents, I don't think putting something in your jeresy pocket increases your probability for injury in any appreciable way. That said, I prefer a very small saddle bag, which is barely large enough for a one piece tool, one tube, CO2 head and two cans, tire levers, and patch kit. If I carry anything else (pump, gels, food, phone, etc) it goes in the jersey. It ain't about racer boy chic - it's about convenience and simplicity.


----------



## DavidsonDuke (Sep 12, 2006)

Disagree. I can't imagine why putting something large, pointy, and metal next to your body is a good idea for riding. Look, my worst accident in 30 years had nothing to do with foreign objects going into my body, but I can't see why i'd want to do it. You don't think a mini-tool could do some damage if you landed on it?


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

I have the Lezyne also, its a work of art!! Great craftsmanship....a shame its hidden now, but to each his own!:thumbsup:


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm relieved to discover the reader does not have to have any foreknowledge of life in incarceration to understand your "hide the pump" game.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Gimme Shoulder said:


> While I know there are incidents, I don't think putting something in your jeresy pocket increases your probability for injury in any appreciable way. .


Ive got gouged pretty good by having my car keys in my pocket. Its a pretty realistic argument! Really hurts! 

I still dont see whats so terrible about a frame pump.


----------



## Waxbytes (Sep 22, 2004)

Clip the pump to the seat tube or the downtube seems to me to be the simplest option. On the other hand hiding the pump in the seat tube will reduce the risk of it being stolen. 

It's quite a yard sale when an "all in the pockets" rider biffs.


----------



## seanharvey (Jul 8, 2011)

if you're worried about sticky tape try something else...heat shrink tubing. You can get it at your local hardware store, electrical supply house etc.

If you need a lot of wraps of tape to get it to stick, put an oring over the pump then put the heat shrink tubing over that.


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

Marc said:


> You can buy unthreaded 12g carts from WalMart for 25carts for the same price.



FYI - make sure you buy bike specific CO2 cartridges. The ones for BB guns contain oil mixed in with the CO2 that lubricates the parts of the gun each time it fires. You probably don't want that in your inner tube.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Not really a bad idea. Too bad there are so many non-wrenchers here who think that loosening ONE screw to take a seat post out is such a big deal. Carry that allen wrench (or a multi-unit) and it takes less that 30 seconds to remove the post and about a minute to install, align and tighten. Forget the electrical tape to retain the pump, just use a cork or rubber stopper.

I already use the shorter version of the Lezyne pump, and it fits fine in my jersey pocket.


----------



## f3rg (May 11, 2008)

This is a nice idea, I don't know why people are being such dicks about it. I have an integrated seatpost with a shim under the topper (on a carbon frame), so this is far too much hassle for me, but I can see the obvious benefits with a normal seatpost. If nothing else, you will never forget to take your pump with you.

Back in my MTB-only days, my frame used a 31.6mm post, so I used to keep a good length of rolled-up toilet paper inside there, sealed in a Zip-lock bag. Never ended up needing it, but it was good to know I had it in case of emergency.


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

f3rg said:


> This is a nice idea, I don't know why people are being such dicks about it. I have an integrated seatpost with a shim under the topper (on a carbon frame), so this is far too much hassle for me, but I can see the obvious benefits with a normal seatpost. If nothing else, you will never forget to take your pump with you.


Pretty much agree, but I have a feeling that the first time he gets a flat and has to pull the seat to get at his pump, he'll realize it's probably more trouble than it's worth. Or not.

The only real problem I see is that it adds complexity; a pump down the seat tube runs the risk of it getting stuck, and obligates the rider to have a second tool just to get at it. 

The K.I.S.S. method works for just about everything in life. ymmv


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I keep coming back to the OP not having a floor pump (unless I'm mis reading).

So he's going to have to dig out that hidden pump every day or two just to top off his tires, at the excruciatingly slow pace of a mini pump.

Because he can't afford $15 for a basic, totally functional floor pump? 

I can kind of understand the wanting to hide a mini pump - although I do get a chuckle out of the prissy good-looks oriented cyclists who are way too concerned about "lines" and matching handlebar tape to their saddles, etc. But I can kind of understand it, aesthetics are just important to them

But to do normal tire pumping with a mini pump that is designed and intended for very occasional "emergency" use, is just too much, especially when coupled with making it even harder to use for the sake of good looks. I guess everybody's different.


----------



## chad68 (Aug 1, 2011)

Camilo said:


> I keep coming back to the OP not having a floor pump (unless I'm mis reading).
> 
> So he's going to have to dig out that hidden pump every day or two just to top off his tires, at the excruciatingly slow pace of a mini pump.
> 
> ...


Yes sadly English is your second language. Nowhere did I say I use the mini pump as my main/floor pump. You're trying so hard to put up a negative smart ass post and jump on the hater bandwagon LOL, that you're not even reading and understanding anything. At least try to follow the thread.

Not everybody wears that Spandex crap and Jerseys to look like a racer, like all the other road biker lemmings, therefore no jersey pocket. 

Thanks for the replies, they were fun to read


----------



## rraymonddd (Aug 26, 2011)

I have one of these and i never really figured out how to equip it on properly until i read this, awesome! thanks


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

are you The Chad? Sounds like it.


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

Cool idea for the solo rider
But in a group setting, could be a bit uncool as you make the pack wait while you get the wrench, pull the post, pull the pump... 

When someone flats in my group/club, it turns into a relaxed version of a NASCAR pit stop - everyone (okay 3-5 guys) jump in, one offers up a tube and blows some air in it, another starts threading a CO2, one guy's holding the bike up, rider is popping rear wheel... someone hands him the tire irons... We're gone in 2-3 minutes... and it was a relaxed, 2-3 minutes. Not a panic scramble. And YES - everyone is very capable of changing their own tubes. But, because we all use the same basic stuff, it's really easy to speed up the process.

In your case, you're going to be on your own - as the group looks on, wondering if a rabbit is next out of that seat tube... 

Not a fan.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

chad68 said:


> Yes sadly English is your second language. Nowhere did I say I use the mini pump as my main/floor pump. You're trying so hard to put up a negative smart ass post and* jump on the hater bandwagon* LOL, that you're not even reading and understanding anything. At least try to follow the thread.
> 
> Not everybody wears that Spandex crap and Jerseys to look like a racer, like all the other road biker lemmings, therefore no jersey pocket.
> 
> Thanks for the replies, they were fun to read


Thinking someone is an idiot =/= "hater".

On a side note, whomever came up with that word (and those who use it) need to be anally violated by rabid dingos with syphilis.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

Kret21 said:


> Good to know:thumbsup:


If these are bike specific, this is valuable stuff. Thanks.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

> _Not everybody wears that Spandex crap and Jerseys to look like a racer, like all the other road biker lemmings, therefore no jersey pocket. _


Correct, many of us wear lycra and cycling jerseys because they are functional and convenient: unlike keeping a minipump down a seat-tube (IMO). 



PlatyPius said:


> Thinking someone is an idiot =/= "hater".
> 
> On a side note, whomever came up with that word (and those who use it) need to be anally violated by rabid dingos with syphilis.


Aw cmon brah, don't be hatin'. Just sayin' bro.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

@ OP Ingenious, but too much hassle to get your pump out.



High Gear said:


> I would just keep it in the center jersey pocket or in a second water bottle for short rides. I don't know about you but, I don't like to mess with any fit type adjustments once I have them dialed in.


X2.................hate messing with that stuff once it's figured.


----------



## nomit (Jul 13, 2009)

personally, i love this idea....

actually came up with some additions so i can make my bike and i look super clean....no camelback, seatbag or pockets required.

i disassembled my multi-tool and chain tool and stuck each piece into the ends of my bars before re-attaching the plug

i rolled up my flat repair kit and shoved it in that hollow spot in my isis cranks/bottom bracket.

i put an extra tube in each one of my tires.....and i only inflated one of them. rides a little bumpy, but it should even out with time.

i put a pump and tire levers in my seattube, like the OP.

and then any food i need during the ride i just put up my butt. wrap it in a condom first though so it doesn't taste bad. bananas and clif shot blocs are easy.....granola bars tend to crumble up and cause discomfort.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

When it comes to hiding minipumps or similarly quasi-cylindrically shaped objects, KY jelly can be a godsend.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

nomit said:


> personally, i love this idea....
> 
> actually came up with some additions so i can make my bike and i look super clean....no camelback, seatbag or pockets required.
> 
> ...


wtf


----------



## 2cflyr (Apr 9, 2002)

Marc said:


> You can buy unthreaded 12g carts from WalMart for 25carts for the same price.


i heard a rumor that the ones you got from wallmart/target/etc are for bb guns and such and thus contain a small amount of oil, while the cycling specific ones do no.

has anyone else heard this?

edit: nosleepingjohn beat me to it. apparently it is true!


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

nomit said:


> personally, i love this idea....
> 
> actually came up with some additions so i can make my bike and i look super clean....no camelback, seatbag or pockets required.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that that's how the pros do it.


----------



## ave (Dec 26, 2008)

I was considering doing the same for quite some time. I never needed my mini pump in the last 2 years, so not much hassle, I'd say.
Never got around to do so.

Now as I have a LOOK 586 SL with ISP, it's dead easy to remove the "seat post" and replace it after.
But obviously other problems arisen, seat tube inner diameter is small, like 23mm at the most, and there's nothing to attach the pump to. But I'll do it somehow. 

Actually I was thinking if I could shove a spare inner into the seat tube as well somehow?


----------



## lungdoc (Feb 14, 2005)

Fairly sure the Synapse is a carbon seatpost, at least in the Carbon 3 that I have.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

JustTooBig said:


> Are you related to Rube Goldberg?


I would give you incredibly belated rep for this, but I have to spread it around first.


----------



## Zaqwert6 (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah , good idea but not the first. 

I know people that will even tie a string around tools and such and drop them down in there , especially back in the days of lever actuated seat post clamps. 

Might have been said already but at one time I cut a water bottle in half and used to keep my tool kit in there. Sure it cost me a bottle spot but it sure looked a hell of alot better than hanging of the seat.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

buster71 said:


> Am I the only one who was a little afraid of where this pump was going to disappear to, especially when pics were promised?


Me too! I thought he was going to tell us that he found a tube of K-Y jelly and...


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

99% Of the cars the drive by think you look like a complete tool. To accentuate this, we wear skin tight clothing, usually fruity colored, and shave our legs just to rub in how stupid we look... 

.. and we concern ourselves with how a frame pump might look?


----------



## stanseven (Nov 9, 2011)

nonsleepingjon said:


> FYI - make sure you buy bike specific CO2 cartridges. The ones for BB guns contain oil mixed in with the CO2 that lubricates the parts of the gun each time it fires. You probably don't want that in your inner tube.


That isn't true. All that's in any CO2 cartridges is CO2. That's just an internet rumor and if you don't believe me, do a google search and see if you can find where oil is injected in the cartridge. You won't.

CO2 cartridges can be found very cheap. But one word of caution - the threaded ones cost much more. Just make sure your inflator can take non-threaded or is strictly for non-threaded before buying a bunch of that type.


----------



## franklinb965 (Jan 25, 2013)

bump...I've found a better way to hide a pump


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

franklinb965 said:


> bump...I've found a better way to hide a pump


Point?


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

TomH said:


> 99% Of the cars the drive by think you look like a complete tool. To accentuate this, we wear skin tight clothing, usually fruity colored, and shave our legs just to rub in how stupid we look...
> 
> .. and we concern ourselves with how a frame pump might look?


LOL - true that. I used to carry a mini-pump in my jersey pocket, but found I kept forgetting it at home- which was okay cause it really didn't work worth a damn anyway. 

So I got a new one (Topeak Micro Rocket CBT Bicycle Pump) that could attach to my bottle cage. Damn thing is in "carbon" so is really well camoflaged against my bike's carbon frame - if you didn't know to look for it, you probably wouldn't even notice it unless you looked closely. It's not an eye-sore and yet is easy to access when I need it. Works great as well!

View attachment 275965​
http://www.probikekit.com/us/tools-maintenance/bike-pumps/topeak-micro-rocket-cbt-bicycle-pump.html


----------



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

In the bottle in the back cage I have:

Spare tube
Patches & glue
Topeak Mini pump
Multi tool
Hand towel
2x tyre lever

Phone & energy bar(s) in jersey pocket.

This is the cleanest & quickest to use setup I've found...


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

Great idea but it won't fit anymore on top of the shotgun shells I hide in my ST.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

f3rg said:


> I don't know why people are being such dicks about it.


Because many of us like to argue about things - the more inconsequential, the better!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

nigel91 said:


> In the bottle in the back cage I have:
> 
> Spare tube
> Patches & glue
> ...


Sounds like a good set-up.

Besides the pump on my bottle-cage, I usually stuff 3 levers/flat kit/multi-tool (car key) in pocket#1, spare tube in pocket#2 and my cellphone in pocket#3.
Everything is in little zip-lock baggies to stay dry (protection from sweat and rain). Should I crash, not so much of a garden sale as everything is packaged. Also pre-packaged and easy to get in pockets when getting ready for a ride and out of pockets when needed - no fishing around for individual bits. Works for me.

If the OP can make the mini-pump in the seat-tube idea work for him - well that's all good then, isn't it?


----------



## u r rrrs (Feb 5, 2019)

Hi - first post and apologies for resurrecting an old thread - I stumbled on this forum and thread after googling 'seatpost in seat tube' 

I am surprised at the level of negative comments to the OPs idea, but I guess that is forum life. I suspect Mr Starley's mates took the P all those years back when he turned up for a ride on a bike with two equal sized wheels and a chain drive 

I happen to believe this might be good idea if done right and this is why:

I bought one of these pumps https://www.trivio.com/en_US/p/pump-roadracer-high-pressure/17487/ It cost me just £14 and is a quality item, just what you need and no more, well made, double the stroke of your average mini pump and light weight - 105g

The only problem is its length, at 335mm, far to long to fit in a back pocket and also (in my opinion) to long to mount behind a bottle cage.

So I decided to try putting it in the seat tube.

It is long enough to rest on the bottle cage screw while still sticking out the top of the seat tube - so removing will never be a problem.
A couple of o-rings and it doesn't rattle or touch the grease.
A small square of tape to mark the seatpost position
Suitable allen key packed with spare tubes

I now have a completely hidden, good quality, long (ish) pump, accessible in seconds.

150 strokes on this pump produces 85 psi in a 25mm tyre. 
My Specialized Carbon pump (which is a good mini pump) is 250mm long, weighs much the same and achieves just 45psi in 150 strokes!

It takes a few seconds to remove the seat post but you get that back several times over by the time saved pumping!

I am going to try this set up for a while and see how it works out on the road. I will report back if you are interested?

My only fear is that my cycling mates take the P like you lot did to the OP. I like to think that they (and most of the human race) are a bit more enlightened than you lot, I guess they must be or we would all still be living in caves


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

u r rrrs said:


> Hi - first post and apologies for resurrecting an old thread - I stumbled on this forum and thread after googling 'seatpost in seat tube'
> 
> I am surprised at the level of negative comments to the OPs idea, but I guess that is forum life. I suspect Mr Starley's mates took the P all those years back when he turned up for a ride on a bike with two equal sized wheels and a chain drive
> 
> ...


All the haters moved over to Face Book years ago. There's only us nice guys left here these days.


----------



## u r rrrs (Feb 5, 2019)

pmf said:


> All the haters moved over to Face Book years ago. There's only us nice guys left here these days.


That is excellent news


----------

